# VW audi logo



## sparky111h (May 29, 2005)

Does anybody have a link to the logo of the Audi rings with the first ring being the vw logo. I need it for a little project. Thanks!


----------



## Casper-GT (May 1, 2005)

*Re: VW audi logo (sparky111h)*


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

saw a audi logo where it said dope in it, you can gues where i saw it


----------

